# Deployment Workout Help



## Il Duce (Feb 8, 2014)

Looking for a little help developing a workout plan for my current deployment.

I deployed with over with 3 months of crossfit WODs written down.  However, the only place I can workout doesn't really allow you to do any kind of circuit training so I can't dominate 3-5 different stations for 45 minutes to do a WOD.  I need to figure out a different workout and was hoping someone on the forum could help with a pre-made plan.

The gym is pretty nice but running outside is problematic right now.  It's got treadmills and other cardio equipment.  It's also got free-weights, benches, and some hammer-press stuff.  Pretty standard.  There's a tire, rope, and couple pull-up bars right outside.  I could do a dumbbell/pullup/ground-oriented circuit but there's no way I could have 2-3 barbells plus other stuff and be moving between them.

So far I've just been running a few miles every morning plus some pushups/situps.  I'm ready to switch to doing something that's going to improve my fitness level over time.

 I workout for about an hour in the morning and could jump out for about 45 minutes most afternoons if I had to.  The only thing about the afternoon is I wouldn't have time to shower.  I was thinking about doing cardio in the morning and some sort of strength in the afternoon but it's a deployment, so I don't mind folks smelling my stink.

My major goals are:
1. Cardiovascular endurance - run/ruck/fight for a long time as fast as I can
2. Muscular endurance - carry weight a long way, do a ton of pushups, etc.
3. Look fit
 4. Put on muscle/strength

If there's anything in terms of a 2-3 month workout cycle someone thinks would work well for me under current constraints I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Kheenbish (Feb 8, 2014)

Here is a good strength workout I have designed and helps pack on a good amount of muscle/strength. I usually just add in cardio to supplement it.


----------



## Tweetmoney (Feb 8, 2014)

Have you looked at maybe swapping to crossfit endurance? Since it seems your primary goal is cardio endurance


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 8, 2014)

Lift normal (heavy but not murder yourself level) and do tabata sprints. Throw in sets of rope climbs/tire flips on "off days" where you're not working those major muscle groups, ie rope climbs on a non shoulders/biceps day, and flips on a non legs/back day.

Easy, low time sprint that *will* boost your run time as well as overall endurance:
30 sec sprint, 30 sec rest
Increase sprint/rest time by 45 sec until you hit 2 minutes, then decrease rest by 15 sec first, then sprint time... so you're sprinting more than resting. Easy to clock, easy to accomplish with any sort of a normal track or even on a stationary bike. Make sure the sprints are full "everything you have" sprints and don't try to keep anything in the tank. Go balls to the wall.

You could more easily monopolize the gym to some extent if you actually organized a 'crew' that worked out on a regular basis at a regular time, as well. Either that, or make your own shit to work out with. Recovery chains off rigs, etc. Never mind that if you have dirt/gravel roads, dragging chains will also clean up the rust off them, doing a service to the people you borrowed them from.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 8, 2014)

You also won't stink anyway since PT sweat is different than 3 days in the woods funktivitis anyway, so I wouldn't even rate that as a concern.


----------



## ZmanTX (Feb 8, 2014)

Pro Patria said:


> Run really really fast when getting shot at




@ll Duce 
I second what Ranger Psych said....
Tabata workouts. Especially with body weight or with a weight vest/sandbags/ammo cans (anything)are killer and great workouts that you don't necessarily need a lot of room.
Good luck.

ZM


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 8, 2014)

I recommended the Tabata specifically due to them being time-compressed for cardio work, regardless of what you do it on (foot, bike, treadmill if it'll go fast enough, watching a special video in the shitter as long as you switch hands, etc)


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Feb 9, 2014)

There is a "Crossfit" Gym over by Zoomieland.  I know it is a bit of a hike for you, but I know people that enjoy it.  I steer clear because of the shitty form I see there and don't want to witness anyone breaking themself.  I heard there some good coaches, but I haven't seen anyone taking charge.

RP has some great suggestions.


----------



## Il Duce (Feb 9, 2014)

Tweetmoney said:


> Have you looked at maybe swapping to crossfit endurance? Since it seems your primary goal is cardio endurance



Roger, was thinking that might be the way to go for morning cardio if I do Keenbish's workout.  Although, the site says specifically the most important thing you can do for CFE is CF - but it's hard to win with those CF dudes.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 9, 2014)

All crossfit boils down to, is cheap programming first of all, and secondly a minor bit of sense behind the initial concept with a high chance of being fucked up solidly in the execution phase like a Ranger school ambush (depending on gym stateside due to high variables in instruction/trainer/gym quality, military/overseas usually is better because people sorta know what they're doing or are smart enough to ask SME's about how to not kill themselves plus have resources to figure out proper form, etc)


So make your own programming.

Break up your daily workout focus in terms of sympathetic/cooperating muscle groups for different days so you don't jellyarm for a week, then look at what equipment you can commandeer/fabricate that can hit those different muscle groups. Throw in some total body insanity like burpees, bear crawls, sprint till pukes etc.

List exercise 1-6 per muscle group with a Rep number that makes sense
List total body exercise 1-6 with the same, ie 10 reps, 30 sec sprints 15 second break, whatever.
List "NCO Wrath" excercises 1-6 like sledge to tire x25, tire flips x50, ammo can/water can carry to every defensive position for the compound, skedco drag with 2 privates strapped in it from TOC to CASH and back, Clean and jerk HET Towbar x10, whatever. Interesting, Achievable, Physically strenous, and a smoker. 

You have that in your little "book of pain" now? Good.

Now steal 1 6 sided die from one of the other units MWR tents games (or buy at px if you're feeling generous).... and each day Roll. 
Roll for the first exercise, roll for the secondary (re-roll if you get the same one), roll for the total body and roll for the "NCO Wrath"

Now you're covering your muscle groups per day with 2 different exercises, one total body exercise and one left field exercise.

Then roll one last time for the day.... This one is the one where you want a snake eye, because it's today's sets of whatever reps you figured out at first.

Tada, ghetto crossfit on your own.


----------



## Il Duce (Feb 9, 2014)

Ranger Psych.  Huge props to people like you who clearly excel at developing workout templates that work.  I've found for myself I'm much better if I have a clear plan of 'do this, then this, on this day.'  I find it's much easier that way to tamp my innate tendency to cheat, sleep-in, take a bath in cheetos, etc.

Definitely a great technique for getting ready for tough schools - pychologically as well as physically.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 9, 2014)

So don't let yourself cheat. If Marauder knows you, you've got a shop more than likely. Have your SNCO roll the dice for you. He'll get a kick out of being the "reason" for your pain and make damn sure that you're there for him to roll for you. Heck, you make it interesting enough, it might become a shop PT thing.


----------



## Il Duce (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm afraid I keep getting kicked upstairs.  No direct subordinates, just 200 jokers to help facilitate.  It's no coincidence 'Deputy' was Barny Fife's title as well.  I thought making me keep a bullet in my front pocket was unneccessarily insulting...


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 9, 2014)

Il Duce said:


> I'm afraid I keep getting kicked upstairs.  No direct subordinates, just 200 jokers to help facilitate.  It's no coincidence 'Deputy' was Barny Fife's title as well.  I thought making me keep a bullet in my front pocket was unneccessarily insulting...


Insulting no, murder/suicide prevention technique yes.


----------



## Il Duce (Aug 15, 2014)

@keenbish, wanted to say thanks for the workout you posted.  Just finished my second iteration of it today and have been very pleased with the results.  I'm switching to a workout from military athlete on Monday to get back to a little more cross-training.  Appreciate the advice from all on this thread.


----------

